
Ask HN: Can anyone make good use of currencycare.com domain? - mbrookes
I&#x27;d rather transfer to someone here that has a use for it, than leave it to the squatters!
(Equally, if anyone else has unused domains they&#x27;d like to share, feel free to add them here.)
======
Jeremy1026
I have a decent idea for it, shoot me an email j<dot>curcio<at>me<dot>com.

~~~
mbrookes
Done!

